# Child Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 101)



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am from Delhi and need guidance to apply PR for my 6 months old baby. 

I already have stamped 175 skilled migrant visa. I was pregnant at the time of stamping. Now want to apply for the Child Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 101). Correct me if I am wrong in selecting 101 visa. 

Earlier also Anj guided me to apply for the 175 Skilled visa. Thanks to her for the help. 

Now need help for the baby PR. If anybody have applied for the 101 visa. I read in the form that the sponser parent should be working in Australia for 2 yrs and need the pay slips etc.

Kindly guide.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nala_rodda (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi If you still outside the Australia you will need to apply Child visa 101. You don't need to be in Australia for 2 years but you will have to give statement to DIAC that you will take the sponsorship undertaking for your baby;
provide information and advice to help the person(s) I am
sponsoring settle in Australia;
• ensure that adequate accommodation is available to them on arrival
in Australia or, to provide accommodation for up to two years from
arrival in Australia, or the 2 years following the grant of your child’s
visa if your child is applying in Australia;
• provide support as required to enable them to attend appropriate
English language courses;
• attend an interview (if requested by the department) in relation to
the child’s application; and
• inform the department in writing if I withdraw my support for the
child before this application is finalised.

Hope this clear for you!


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Preeti,

Please detailed about your outcome of the child visa, as I am planning to apply for my child.
Did you applied thru agent ? wht was the processing time..


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

This thread is 2 years old!


----------

